# Day 144 for Faith and Meg, pg6



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Its hard to believe we're almost there! Yes Anna, Fuchsia & Hallelujah are due 3-4-09 so they're on 141 today and Minuet is on 140. Faith and Meg are due 3-12-09 so they're on 133. So babies will be here before I know it! Our barn progress is nearly complete. We have removed and rehung the siding on the barn so that now the outside wall is on the new addition. I'm so thrilled and eager to get stalls put up so that we can have somewhere to put all the new soon-to-be new moms and their newborns!

I have yet to clip udders too. I've been so incredibly busy with the work down there that I haven't had time to do clips. I am hoping to get some done today and the rest tomorrow. At least for the first 4 due. Udders are really filling in but the hair tends to make them seem smaller. Don't know why. Can't wait to see them clipped.

Anna kidded on 144 last year so that's only Thursday!!! I won't know what to do with myself it they kid out early this year. I'm so not ready yet! I've got another load of towels in the wash machine (found a hidden stash in the house of old towels! Ha!!!) So those are going in the bucket. I've double checked supplies but need to triple check before I haul that big bucket back down to the barn. I'm so excited!!!

Here's my hazard guesses:
Anna twins, would love a girl and boy.
Hallelujah twins, she may just have a single in there but I think its twins.
Minuet had triplets last year as a total shock to me. So I'll guess twins this year but who knows!
Fuchsia has blown up like a blimp every year and has had triplets everytime. So I will guess triplets.
Faith isn't that big. So I'll say triplets.
Meg twins.
I hope its a doe year!!!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:

They delivered:
Hallelujah :boy: :boy:
Anna :boy:
Minuet :girl: :girl: :boy:
Fuchsia :boy: :boy: :girl: :boy:
Meg :boy:
Faith :boy: :girl: :girl:

*Think pink!!!! *


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

oh boy lots of does due! I hope it all starts well for you and everything is finnished in time.

ray: :girl:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

You are really close to having some babies to play with. Good luck :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

Thanks! I'm so eager and excited. I should have taken the camera down to the barn with me when I went to figure out some stalls, I'd let all the goats in to check out the new addition and I got to admire those tummies and udders well. They're hilarious waddling around and trying to jump up from the new addition. We have to put a step or two in yet. I'm out of funds and don't really have time to run to TSC to get cattle panels, but I have plent of kennel panels (4' high by 8' long) and some extra cattle panel gates etc around so I'm going to fashion my stalls out of those. I have a plan. That's all that matters. Haha!

Teresa, I can't wait to see what you get too. You've got quite a lot due around the same time too! So much fun! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

I have one due on the 5th, so we're in the same boat!  Hope we alllllll get lots of does. I need some does so I can stop :drool: over everyone else's. :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

Wahoo! No :ZZZ: for you for a while! Better get the  brewing! Looks like your going to need a lot of it! he he he. :coffee2:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

I know, I just think I'm tired now!!!! :help: What was I thinking??? :doh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

I keep saying the same thing! :ROFL: :help:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

Oh I feel for you. When I first started "hand breeding" I had like 6 that were all do within a week. I was never happier when the prego tests said nope - they aint pregnant - LOL!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

Thinking does, doing the "doe" dance  . I had twin does born this moring, so maybe some of my good luck will be shared with the rest of you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

You are gonna be one busy goat mama!!! Hope your girls are good to ya! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

Yes I'm definitely going to be crazy by the time they're done! Hope they don't all decide to kid at the same time. I've never had so many due at the same time before. Last year I had Minuet and Blossom due on 2-28 and Minuet kidded at 6pm 2-24, Blossom was in labor at the same time, but waited to deliver till after midnight so they were technically 2-25 babies.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

So any pictures of the preggy girls?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 here at Sweet Gum Minis!!!*

I don't have any new belly pics. I did manage to snap a couple udder photos this morning, but they're HAIRY!!!! I need to do some clipping! Might do that tomorrow for pictures. Here's a few other photos I have from the begining of Feb...

Anna...








Faith with Fuchsia in front of her...








Fuchsia...








Hallelujah...








Minuet with our newer doe Whimsey. Minuet is petite in size and shocked me with triplets last year. 








Meg, Lamancha due with Mini-Manchas...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 142*

Got birthing haircuts done this morning on Anna, Fuchsia, Minuet and Hallelujah. Here we go...

Fuchsia (left) and Hallelujah (right)...









Fuchsia (far left), Minuet (middle) and Hallelujah (right)...









Minuet & Hallelujah...









Anna...









Faith...









Only one I got with Meg was this one, she's on the far left...









Can't wait!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 142 at Sweet Gum Minis!!! More pics added end of pg1!*



> Can't wait!!!


 I can't blame you....those are very nice does you have there.... :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Day 142 at Sweet Gum Minis!!! More pics added end of pg1!*

I'm betting fuschia will have some quads . . . .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 142 at Sweet Gum Minis!!! More pics added end of pg1!*

I'm so eager to see what she has! I do hope whatever she has, that there's some does in there!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Day 142 at Sweet Gum Minis!!! More pics added end of pg1!*

Focus on having all bucks and then you will have does!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Day 142 at Sweet Gum Minis!!! More pics added end of pg1!*



Sonrise Farm said:


> Focus on having all bucks and then you will have does!


 So true!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 142 at Sweet Gum Minis!!! More pics added end of pg1!*

:ROFL: I hope that works. That's what I've been doing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 142 at Sweet Gum Minis!!! More pics added end of pg1!*

nice udders going on there. Good sizes on the does - multiples for sure.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 142 at Sweet Gum Minis!!! More pics added end of pg1!*

Their udders are itty bitty compared to what they will be. I was showing hubby the girls this evening at their dinner. I'm so excited!!! Anna kidded on 144 last year and that's Thursday! She has the softest ligaments of the bunch.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 142 at Sweet Gum Minis!!! More pics added end of pg1!*

I'd say you are in for a slew of kids....don't think any of those girls will be giving singles


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 143 Udder Pics*

Here's udder comparison pictures. LOL I took the clipped photos this AM and the hairy ones are from the 23rd.

Anna, on day 143...









Fuchsia on day 143...









Hallelujah on day 143...









Minuet on day 142...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 143 Comparision Udder Photos added pg2.*

he he he, Lots of kiddos coming your way soon! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 Comparision Udder Photos added pg2.*

I just thought it was funny seeing how fuzzy they were and how nice and clipped they are now. Meg and Faith are still fuzzies.  So far they look like they plan to wait till the weekend at least. No one seems to be ready to go too soon.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Day 143 Comparision Udder Photos added pg2.*

A couple of them have really grown in only two days! Babies soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 Comparision Udder Photos added pg2.*

I can't get over the hair difference. You'd hardly know there was an udder under all that hair. 

I can't wait!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 Comparision Udder Photos added pg2.*

Your girls are gonna be going before mine.....so I'll get my baby fix from you :leap: Still have at minimum 2 weeks to wait on my girls.

It's a gorgeous day out now....I think I'm gonna do some trimming of the fuzzy udders before I clean out the buck barn. Amazimng how those udders really pop out at ya when their bald! lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 Comparision Udder Photos added pg2.*

:ROFL: Bald for sure! I closely clipped them. I am always anxious to see how they freshen each year so that's the other reason I clip. Especially on FF who haven't freshened yet.

I like to clip anyway, its like unwrapping a present. Too much fun.

I've been getting my baby fix from GoatSpot, I've been having withdrawals of not having babies throughout Jan and Feb this year.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 Comparision Udder Photos added pg2.*

I'm so glad I finally have two babies on the ground-makes it easier on waiting for the next one to have her kids.  . I like seeing how the first fresheners increase in milk production when they have their 2nd freshening. I think Kadisha is going to come into quite a bit of milk this year.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 Comparision Udder Photos added pg2.*

I can't wait to see Minuet's udder this year. She's going to be a 2nd freshener and her udder is gorgeous. If she gets the capacity up and a more defined medial, then she will be exquisit. I do hope so!!!

I have quite a few FF this year. Hallelujah is first in line of my homebred does to kid. She's looking pretty good thus far. Can't wait to see her full! Meg is my only Lamancha bred this year and she's coming in quite nice. So eager!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 143 Comparision Udder Photos added pg2.*

yeah, same here. I have to clip and find out what is underneath all that hair.

You need to get me some good pictures of that Mancha udder!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 Comparision Udder Photos added pg2.*

Well Faith and Meg are due a week after the others so around Mondayish I'll clip her and Faith. Poor Meg, she is the one who'd broken her leg when she was 3 weeks old. They'd told me it was strait but its anything but strait. It turns out as a result and there's a big bulge where the bones fused back together. She walks just fine, but I think it is awkward sometimes. I feel horrible for her. She's my favorite too. Shhhhhh.... don't tell anyone.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 144*

Well this morning they all looked great. No one looks ready today. Anna kidded on 144 last year but she doesn't appear to want to do that this year. Suppose to rain today and it is rather dreary, but at least its mild temps. So the wait is still on.....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 144, no babies today.*

Well another update. Today is 145, and none of them look like today's the day thus far. I'll do another check this evening at feeding. I've been working in the barn most of the day getting the last things done. Just a few left and we're all set!

I did get word of a kidding though! I sold Civil (Kids Corral PB&Abe's Civil War) bred to Kids Corral PT Cruiser last fall and she was due 3-4-09 too, just like Anna, Fuchsia and Hallelujah. She kidded at 3am this morning with triplets, 2 bucks and a doe. That was cool. Hera (Better Blues HR Anna's Hera) was sold bred to SGM S Faith's Revelation and is due 3-5-09 so the same day as Minuet.

I'm so ready for some babies!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 145, still waiting....*

Awesome! Could you possibly get picks for me? I would really love to see what cruiser throws. I need to get him bred to some of my does. The one doe I bred to him I ended up selling.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 145, still waiting....*

She's suppose to send me some over the weekend. Good news is that Minuet is also bred to him so you'll see her babies as soon as they arrive!

GOOD NEWS!!! I believe Hallelujah's ligaments are gone. Udder's a little bigger but not full or huge by any means. She's not acting any differently so far. She's been hanging her tail at the classical arch away from her body most of the day. I noticed that when I was down at the barn getting some things ready for kiddings. Gosh I hope so! I would love to have some babies!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 145, Hallelujah's ligaments are gone!!!*

Anna's ligaments are gone now and Fuchsia's are super low. What oh what do they have in store? Wouldn't you know it? They're calling for snow tomorrow night. :tears: I'm ready for spring.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 145, Anna's ligaments are gone!!!*

Anna will be giving those kids up before midnite!!

I saw a few Robins here last week...and the mpl trees are in bud as well as the briars greening up in the woods I am so ready FOR SPRING!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Day 145, Anna's ligaments are gone!!!*

I too saw robins the other day. It was 72 degrees and beautiful outside. There is now 6" of snow on the ground and its still coming down. Come on Spring, please hurry up.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 145, Anna's ligaments are gone!!!*

Anna's the one last year who kept me guessing from February till late April when she finally kidded. This year she can't play that game, she has just this one date and that's it. So she's doing everything differently! UH!!! :hair: So far she hasn't laid down much at all and if she does finally lay down she gets up again soon. She did do that last year when she kidded. Udder wasn't remarkably different though, which last year it was just huge the whole time. LOL Ligs were gone and she was mush. I'm ready to see what she's got in there!

Its no wonder children and adults alike get sick when the weather is changing all the time! :veryangry: I want spring!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 145, Anna's ligaments are gone!!!*

Scrumptous's udder is fuller-but her ligaments haven't changed much-but I wouldn't be surprised if she goes before her due date on Wednesday. I'm just glad the snow and ice are gone so I wont have to deal with that when I go out to check on her during the nights.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 145, Anna's ligaments are gone!!!*

I know, I'll be just happy when its warm and stays warm.

Anna's laid down and stayed in the same spot for a while now. So I don't guess she's in any hurry. Maybe she'd rather kid during the daytime. :roll: I can dream right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146, Anna's ligaments are gone!!!*

those long nights before they kid in teh day time are killers :ZZZ:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 147*

Its a horrible mess out there. Absolutely pouring the rain down. We have a pond in front of the barn. Wish me luck as a wade to the barn. Anyway, once I get back I'll update how the others look since the only one I can see is Anna. She looks the same.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 147*

Doesn't look like we'll have any babies today. No one was ready looking and Anna managed to get her ligaments back! :hair:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 147, still waiting........*

Maybe it'll dry out a bit before she decides to have her kids.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 147, still waiting........*

Anna's still the closest feeling on the ligaments. Her udder is getting bigger. She's trying to claim a corner in the main barn. Fuchsia and Minuet are still holding on there.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 147, still waiting........*

SNOWING!!! It just started about 10 minutes ago after a day of long hard raining. We've already got a thick dusting to perhaps a half inch. You'd think my heiffers would be planning to drop their kids in this weather! We'll see when I go feed this evening!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 147, still waiting........*

You would think! Up by my place we are supposed to get a foot of snow! :shocked: But both my girls still have ligs. I'm ok with that today! :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 147, still waiting........*

 I'm ok with it too. Anna has a bit of discharge and her udder is bigger. Her ligaments are extremely low if not gone but she likes to play tricks with the ligs. So we'll see. Fuchsia and Minuet are good, no babies tonight I believe. Will likely do a late night check again tonight. Hope they wait till it dries out and warms up a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 147, still waiting........*

we sure don't get much rest.... in times like these.. :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 147, still waiting........*

There's already a couple inches of snow and the lights are starting to barely flicker. Please pray we don't lose power. ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 147*

Anna's ligaments are gone again, have been all day too. Her udder is bigger and now she's acting differently. Talking to me when I'm down there, either talking silently or having contractions on the camera. She's giving me the big brown eyes too. Not wanting me to go. So I think she maybe close. Fuchsia and Minuet are the same, nothing new on them to report. So maybe Anna has snow babies planned!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 Anna's close I think, pg4 update....*

OOO! So exciting! Let's go Anna! (wow, that just feels so wierd typing my own name as a goat) :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 148*

Anna is in active labor right now. She is streaming goo, though not a great amount. She is talking non stop, she woke me very 30 minutes until 3:30AM when she was talking continuously. So we went down. Checked her, she's dialated and is very close. Just haven't seen contractions though she's talking so much I'm probably missing them. She's not pushing yet though. Just waiting...

While I was down there I checked Fuchsia and Minuet. Minuet's ligaments are gone. So she will probably go today too. Lots of babies coming soon!!! Think pink!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Day 148, EARLY but Anna's in labor, Minuet's ligaments gone!*

Thinking major :girl: for what sounds like a very busy day. Easy delivery vibes sent your way!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Day 148, EARLY but Anna's in labor, Minuet's ligaments gone!*

:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, EARLY but Anna's in labor, Minuet's ligaments gone!*

oh boy, lots of kiddos coming


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, EARLY but Anna's in labor, Minuet's ligaments gone!*

Well 10 till 6 Anna finally laid down for the first time the whole night. She settled down and got quiet. So I got comfy on the couch. Hubby got up at 6:30 and took over watch so I went to bed. Just got back up. She laid there nearly the whole time and has just recently gotten back up and started hollering again. She had paced around he said, laid back down and got back up and has been up since. So who knows. She's not having contractions or pushing that we can tell. She's just yelling a lot. Not like labor yells, just hollering.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, EARLY but Anna's in labor, Minuet's ligaments gone!*

thats funny. Mia talked a little bit more then normal when she was in prelabor to labor, but it was baby talk and she kept walking about like she was llooking for babies


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, EARLY but Anna's in labor, Minuet's ligaments gone!*

Anna and Minuet both are streaming. Both talking their heads off. Neither one thus far is having contractions that I can tell. Staying stalled today since its so nasty cold and snowy outside. They're none too happy about that. LOL I'm a bit anxious/worried about Anna since she's been like this ALL NIGHT LONG though she's never had contractions. Minuet may just beat her to the punch at this point.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Anna and Minuet in labor! Streaming goo...*

Sounds like you have some kiddos coming!!! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 148, Anna and Minuet in labor! Streaming goo...*

ray: for Anna. If something dosen't seem right to you at this point then I would go in and find out if something is wrong.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Anna and Minuet in labor! Streaming goo...*

Still waiting. Nothing going on at this point. They both finally laid down and are chewing cud. :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Anna and Minuet in labor! Streaming goo...*

They are taking their time aren't they? Just wehen you think they'll be giving you a few hours to get something done, thats when they both start pushing! I pray that all goes well and thast they give you textbook deliveries with :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Anna and Minuet in labor! Streaming goo...*

Charity did just what Anna is doing, and everything went well, I hope it's the same with Anna!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Anna and Minuet in labor! Streaming goo...*

Yeah, I thought for sure Anna would have kidded last night. Didn't figure I'd be sitting here at almost noon today still without babies from her. Minuet lost her ligaments at one of my late night checks. Darn if I can seem to remember. May have been the 3:30am one. Anyway, so she probably could hold out till tonight easy. Anna though seems she should be going anytime today. :GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Anna and Minuet in labor! Streaming goo...*



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Charity did just what Anna is doing, and everything went well, I hope it's the same with Anna!


Thanks, I hope your right too.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Day 148, Anna and Minuet in labor! Streaming goo...*

Sticking to that code... you gotta love 'em for playing by the rules. Hoping for the best. Neither of mine did any streaming, but both had 'pre-term' labor though. :hair: Maybe this weather has thrown her off a bit. Or maybe she's just waiting for you to turn your head long enough to start pushing...

Best of luck...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 148, Anna and Minuet in labor! Streaming goo...*

praying for a healthy kidding.... ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Anna and Minuet in labor! Streaming goo...*

Here's Minuet from 1:30PM...


















Anna's whole rear end has turned to mush. I mean absolute mush. Minuet has been having more discharge too. These two maybe in for a race to see who kids first!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

It is both so nice to have a break in between kiddings. And all of my kids are different colors this year;-). I hope you get some does. So far i'm up to 4 does and 1 buck  . My does seem to like to kid at night-and on a Sunday or work week day.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

FINALLY contractions!!!! Anna is having some really good contractions now. Turns around where her back end was and eats some bedding so I believe its some goo. Stands for most of her contractions. She stiffens up and her tail curls up over her back. Then she lays down just to get up again.

Minuet might be having contractions too. I can't tell for sure. Since the camera is centered over the two stalls and she's chosen the far back corner to nest down in.

Yay!!!! I'm so glad we're making progress!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

Oh, I almost forgot. I could tell Scrumptous was close when she was "talking" non-stop-she never makes much noise otherwise.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

Goodluck, sounds like babies will be here soon. :stars: :girl: :girl: :baby: :girl: :wahoo:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

I think Minuet's having contractions too. They're doing everything almost exactly alike. Laying alike, contracting alike. Quite funny. Heck they even complained alike this AM. LOL They're both silent as mice right now, just contracting quietly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

she is sure purty...and boy what a nice udder she has....definitely getting tighter.. :greengrin:

Babies on the way.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

Babies before dark!!!.....or at least before sunset! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

One already, Anna kidded a :boy: who's dark buckskin with a moonspot. Minuet's next! I'll put photos in the new thread for Anna's kidding when I can get some.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

Now triplets for Minuet :girl: :girl: :boy: though I am fearful for the buckling. I hope he gets strong enough and makes it!

Fuchsia is not looking quite there yet. So we're still waiting on her.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

Congratulations on the babies. Praying for the little guy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

Congrats Ashley! Looks like Minuet came through for doelings! I hope the little guy perks up for you ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 149*

Getting ready to go down and feed and check Fuchsia. I wouldn't mind if she waited till it warmed up! Today is day 149.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 148, Who'll kid first Anna or Minuet? Minuet Pics pg5...*

Congrats on the new babies!!!!!! I hope you have more on the ground soon. :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 149*

Well Fuchsia still hasn't got that "ready" look about her. Ligaments are super low but still there and no udder changes. So she's still trudging along. Odd for her. But maybe she'll wait till things warm up some. Wouldn't hurt my feelings any at all!!! Besides, she's got to bake my litter of doelings just right. Ha! :ROFL: Gosh I wish! :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Fuchsia's due today.... no babies so far....*

Fuchsia's due today, 150 days today. No babies thus far. Her ligaments aren't gone, udder isn't doubled yet. I'm worried as I've never had a doe so big come this far. They always kid early. Not to mention I've never had a Nigerian pass 150 and I've heard lots of bad stories when they do. Hope she's just baking me up a nice litter of doelings and waiting on the 70s coming this weekend. ray:

Edited to add: That I just went out and got some pictures at 3PM and will start a new thread since this one is so long.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Guess I need to get busy clipping Faith and Meg's udders soon. They're on 144 already! Faith is bred to River whom her daughter Hallelujah kidded twin bucks from. I sure hope some does start coming soon!!! We don't have a lot left to kid. 

Meg is a Lamancha carrying Mini-Manchas. Can't wait to see them too!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow its a baby storm at your place right now! Hope you get some :girl: :girl: 's! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you, yes it sure is! Well not one of my does went in heat before October and then they all seemed to come in heat at the same time. I, being the looney I am, bred them all. LOL I sold 3 bred so it could have been worse!!!!


----------

